# 2 Channel Amp to pair with a Denon X3700H



## jbeard (Sep 1, 2021)

Building out a new 7.1.2 system, but wanted to tack another TV (in a bar area next to the home theater projector) with a 2-channel stereo feed. Any recommendations on a (reasonably priced - its not the main driver for the room) 2 channel amplifier I could pair with the X3700H? My understanding is that receiver can do a 9.1 channel space with an extra 2 channels through an amplifier, and mirror the video feed (with the overall system going stereo when the bar TV is in use).

Thanks!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Why not use your old receiver?

I'm using a 2 channel receiver to power a 18" bass bin on 1 channel and a BP4 with 2 4 ohm 12's in series on the 2nd channel. The enclosure is in the coffee table on the right.


----------

